# UCLA Producers Program 2014/2015



## rainwhole (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread for the candidates towards the Fall 2014 UCLA MFA Producers Program. Our applications were due yesterday, and now comes the long and nerve-wrecking wait for a response. 

So anyone else applied to the Producer's Program? If so, how are you feeling about the admissions process? 

-R


----------



## babyducks (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Rainwhole!

I'm sorry but I didn't apply to the Producer's Program. I did apply to the Screenwriting program. This is the closest I have found to a post regarding the 2014 UCLA Film programs, so I thought I would say hi!

I know the deadline was 11/1 for both our programs, so hopefully a lot of people who applied to our specific programs will start popping up here.

Any idea when notifications begin?

Good luck!


----------



## rainwhole (Nov 3, 2013)

babyducks said:


> Hi Rainwhole!
> 
> I'm sorry but I didn't apply to the Producer's Program. I did apply to the Screenwriting program. This is the closest I have found to a post regarding the 2014 UCLA Film programs, so I thought I would say hi!
> 
> ...


 

Hi babyducks! 

You are welcomed to join this thread! How are you feeling about your application? From what I hear UCLA is the best place for screenwriting of any of the top schools.

Also, from the information I was able to gather recently we won't know until March-April 0f 2014. Many have suggested that we might be called for an interview just a few weeks prior to their final decision. However, as a first time candidate for the program I can't say for sure. 

Cheers, 
R


----------



## EPICBANANA (Dec 3, 2013)

rainwhole said:


> anyone else applied to the Producer's Program? If so, how are you feeling about the admissions process?
> 
> -R


 

Hey Rain, 

     I applied to the program too. Now, I'm just crossing my fingers and praying - that is pretty much my tactic for dealing w/ the wait.  To be honest, I don't know how I feel about the admissions process - It is just a jumble of emotions. Happy to Sad - now Im just trying to ignore it > lol. For me, The personal statement was the hardest part.

     I was hoping that word would be sent out around February - from what I read on other post from the past. But I don't know. My response didn't help much but I wanted to throw my voice out there too. Yes, I am waiting with you and when I think about it - the process is nerve-racking.

Hope to see you in class 

B


----------



## rainwhole (Dec 3, 2013)

EPICBANANA said:


> Hey Rain,
> 
> I applied to the program too. Now, I'm just crossing my fingers and praying - that is pretty much my tactic for dealing w/ the wait. To be honest, I don't know how I feel about the admissions process - It is just a jumble of emotions. Happy to Sad - now Im just trying to ignore it > lol. For me, The personal statement was the hardest part.
> 
> ...


 


Hey B, 

Glad to hear from someone else applying to the program. I share much of your anxiety at this moment. It's only one month since the applications were due, and we are not even half way the expected waiting period. However, the anxiety we are having is a good indication we really want and care about getting into the program. 

To be honest, the admissions process could be a lot harder (like having to submit GRE or GMAT). For me the personal statement was the easiest part (not that it was easy at all), but the Film/TV treatments took so much out of me. I am only feeling extremely confident about one of them. The other I just sorta wrote in a rush to meet the deadline, since I had spend so much time working on the other treatment. Admittedly I kept re-writing my treatments because I was unsure about the format or the idea I was developing.

From the research I've done, we are most likely not hearing back from them until March. So I would not hold my breath for February to hear a response. However, with that said a lot of places mention that they will call some of the candidates before making a decision to have some sort interview. So that could happen in February at the earliest.

So keep strong and patient!

Cheers,
R

PS: Hopefully in September 2014, we can be sitting in class on the UCLA campus laughing back at this forum conversation .


----------



## finnish ghandi (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello, hello! I wanted to join in the waiting game and send out my support to fellow applicants. I'll be honest, the Nov. 1 deadline just about did me in. There are so many adjustments I would make to my application now. Let's hope interview season will be upon us soon, and we can wow the admissions team with our brilliance.


----------



## Alron24 (Mar 2, 2014)

finnish ghandi said:


> Hello, hello! I wanted to join in the waiting game and send out my support to fellow applicants. I'll be honest, the Nov. 1 deadline just about did me in. There are so many adjustments I would make to my application now. Let's hope interview season will be upon us soon, and we can wow the admissions team with our brilliance.


 

UCLA producing does interviews?


----------



## rainwhole (Mar 3, 2014)

Alron24 said:


> UCLA producing does interviews?



Yes, the top 30 got elected and interviewed on the past two weeks...


----------



## Alron24 (Mar 3, 2014)

rainwhole said:


> Yes, the top 30 got elected and interviewed on the past two weeks...


 
Well I'm going to take that as a sign… I didn't get an interview.


----------



## Massi (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey there, 
Congratulations for all who got accepted! I'm an international student from Japan and I've decided to be enrolled in Producers Program, fall 2014. Just wanted to see who else is going. It'd be great to meet the future classmates before the school starts!


----------



## J.C. (Apr 10, 2014)

Massi said:


> Hey there,
> Congratulations for all who got accepted! I'm an international student from Japan and I've decided to be enrolled in Producers Program, fall 2014. Just wanted to see who else is going. It'd be great to meet the future classmates before the school starts!


 
International student as well, so a big hello from Colombia !!
I think Lucas C. accepted UCLA's offer as well... guessing he's Latam as well 

Some one else lurking?...


----------



## rainwhole (Apr 10, 2014)

J.C. said:


> International student as well, so a big hello from Colombia !!
> I think Lucas C. accepted UCLA's offer as well... guessing he's Latam as well
> 
> Some one else lurking?...


 

I am still waiting patiently on the waitlist...

However, from what I saw this past few months. Not a lot of people in this forums actually got into the Producer's program...Unless they are all lurking and keeping quiet about it.


----------



## Massi (Apr 12, 2014)

rainwhole said:


> I am still waiting patiently on the waitlist...
> 
> However, from what I saw this past few months. Not a lot of people in this forums actually got into the Producer's program...Unless they are all lurking and keeping quiet about it.



Hi rainwhole, 
Yah, I couldn't find so many people on this forum who got in. Anyways, I really hope you get the offer!!


----------



## rainwhole (Apr 12, 2014)

Massi said:


> Hi rainwhole,
> Yah, I couldn't find so many people on this forum who got in. Anyways, I really hope you get the offer!!


 

Thanks Massi, but after three weeks from getting waitlisted, and after learning some offers have already gone out for people on the waitlist. I've decided is time to move on. If they wanted me, or if I was at the top of their waitlist, I would have an offer already.  

So I want to wish everyone who got into the program the absolute best of luck! I know you guy are going to kick ass at UCLA 

Cheers, 
R


----------



## stasiafong (Apr 15, 2014)

Massi said:


> Hi rainwhole,
> Yah, I couldn't find so many people on this forum who got in. Anyways, I really hope you get the offer!!


 

Hey massi, I'm international too - from Hong Kong  ! Any international students heard anything about the 10k fellowship for international students yet? Or happen to be applying for a international student loan...?

My finances have changed so I'm looking for loan options to pay for school instead... making me quite nervous since you do need financial proof to get visa approval.. ahh!


----------



## Massi (Apr 17, 2014)

stasiafong said:


> Hey massi, I'm international too - from Hong Kong  ! Any international students heard anything about the 10k fellowship for international students yet? Or happen to be applying for a international student loan...?
> 
> My finances have changed so I'm looking for loan options to pay for school instead... making me quite nervous since you do need financial proof to get visa approval.. ahh!



Hello stasiafong, 
I have heard it exists, but it's hasn't been offered to me at the moment, I might apply for loan though. Yes, financial proof is a bit of my concern, too...
Sorry my comments doesn't solve anything, I'm trying to apply to scholarship in my country in May, and my financial situation will all depend on it.


----------



## J.C. (Apr 18, 2014)

Massi said:


> Hello stasiafong,
> I have heard it exists, but it's hasn't been offered to me at the moment, I might apply for loan though. Yes, financial proof is a bit of my concern, too...
> Sorry my comments doesn't solve anything, I'm trying to apply to scholarship in my country in May, and my financial situation will all depend on it.



Hi stasiafong. I got an email with the 10k fellowship the day ben contacted the whole group. I had asked Cheri a few days before about it. She said it is costumary to give the 10k/year to international students but it isn't a certainty.

I haven't received the official letter yet :S...did you guys get it already? They told me international students take longer to process.


----------

